# Can my taste be so far off?



## RiaanRed (15/5/16)

Hi All
So I have tried almost All of the winning e-juice of this Amazing Forum results and I think my tastebuds is on strike or something. Because almost all of the winning juices is not for me. 
I either don't like the taste or i don't like the flavor.
Don't get me wrong, I only support local juice as I want the local options to expand for more and more options in the future.
So basically can some of you just confirm that the following juices taste amazing to you as well?
VapeMob - VG Max Papa Smurf
All coiled out - YoYo
Because bubbles matter - Urban Grape
Vape King - Gummiberry
This is just some of my all day vapes but I don't see other poeple mention it?
Thank you


----------



## zadiac (15/5/16)

Maybe you're suffering from vaper's fatigue. An almost similar thing happened to me some time ago. I bought a juice and it was really horrible, but I was the only one complaining, so I had to assume that it was me and not the juice. The juice maker even sent me another one from a different batch and it was just as horrible for me. Up to date no one else have found that particular juice as horrible as I have. It happens.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RiaanRed (15/5/16)

@zadiac thank you for the reply.
Is it still the case?
Going to reseach now!
I really hope there is a cure because I want to taste what everyone else is tasting!


----------



## Silver (15/5/16)

RiaanRed said:


> Hi All
> So I have tried almost All of the winning e-juice of this Amazing Forum results and I think my tastebuds is on strike or something. Because almost all of the winning juices is not for me.
> I either don't like the taste or i don't like the flavor.
> Don't get me wrong, I only support local juice as I want the local options to expand for more and more options in the future.
> ...



Don't worry @RiaanRed 
Since being on this forum I have realised just how subjective taste is and how different our tastebuds can be. What some people absolutely LOVE others can really not like. 

It appears you like the fruity vapes. 

What equipment are you Vaping on? And what coils and what power? Mouth to lung or lung hit?


----------



## RiaanRed (15/5/16)

Silver said:


> Don't worry @RiaanRed
> Since being on this forum I have realised just how subjective taste is and how different our tastebuds can be. What some people absolutely LOVE others can really not like.
> 
> It appears you like the fruity vapes.
> ...



Thank you for the reply

Before I make my decicion on any juice I vape on it on 2 diffrent setups.
I have a Griffin 25, tried it with single and dual claptons at a range from 20w to 70w on a 150w Cuboid
And
A Melo 2 tank with 0.3 and 0.5 ohm coils on a iJust2 battery.
I do lung hits


----------



## Silver (15/5/16)

Ok cool
Doesn't seem to me like you have any problems. If you like papa smurf and VK gummiberry juice then those are the types of flavours you like. I haven't vaped them myself but I do know many people like those two flavours. 

And if I am not mistaken I have heard that VK gummiberry is a popular juice. 

Maybe look for similar types of juices and try those.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RiaanRed (15/5/16)

Silver said:


> Ok cool
> Doesn't seem to me like you have any problems. If you like papa smurf and VK gummiberry juice then those are the types of flavours you like. I haven't vaped them myself but I do know many people like those two flavours.
> 
> And if I am not mistaken I have heard that VK gummiberry is a popular juice.
> ...



Thank You @Silver ! You really ad so much to the Vaping community!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Duffie12 (15/5/16)

I also find that I often don't get what other people taste at all.

The box says lemonade, the reviews say awesomeness, I get sunlight soap.

The box says raspberry strawberry licorice, the reviews say awesome refreshing vape, I get cough mixture.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## RiaanRed (15/5/16)

Duffie12 said:


> I also find that I often don't get what other people taste at all.
> 
> The box says lemonade, the reviews say awesomeness, I get sunlight soap.
> 
> The box says raspberry strawberry licorice, the reviews say awesome refreshing vape, I get cough mixture.


LoL
That`s what I get!
There is one that says strawberry yogurt but to me it tastes like gym pre workout

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Cobrali (15/5/16)

Taste is subjective, there are some juices I like but other people don't. Lol..like my MMM Noggy Rock, none of my friends like it! And there are one's that people recommended but they weren't to my liking at all! Haha..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (15/5/16)

To tell you the truth. I've vaped nearly all the local juices and I've found only 4 I love. The rest is great for a tank or drip then I'm over them.


----------



## RiaanRed (15/5/16)

Nightwalker said:


> To tell you the truth. I've vaped nearly all the local juices and I've found only 4 I love. The rest is great for a tank or drip then I'm over them.


If I may ask... witch 4 it it?


----------



## Nightwalker (15/5/16)

RiaanRed said:


> If I may ask... witch 4 it it?


Well @Gees makes the best tabaco blend called Pipe. I go through about 200mls + a month, @Oupa has the best menthol ice that I use daily too.
I think I'll make a few enemies if I name the others. But find what works for you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/5/16)

I can identify with this thread... I have tried hundreds of juices and very very few ever make it to buying again... and I know it's me and not the juice because tons of other vapers love the juices I don't like...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

